

 phpunit doudt  - mosesgangipogu
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21300665/database-testing-in-php-using-phpunit-simpletest-on-api-haveing-stored-procedure
hello sir
could u help me with tis problem<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;21300665&#x2F;database-testing-in-php-using-phpunit-simpletest-on-api-haveing-stored-procedure<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;21278242&#x2F;phpunit-stored-procedure-database-testing http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;21230707&#x2F;testing-stored-procedure-which-is-call-within-an-api-in-php-using-either-phpunit<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;phpmasterdotcom&#x2F;BulletproofingDatabaseInteractions&#x2F;issues&#x2F;2<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sebastianbergmann&#x2F;dbunit&#x2F;issues&#x2F;116<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;in.answers.yahoo.com&#x2F;question&#x2F;index?qid=20140122221841AAnban7
======
mosesgangipogu
hello sir could u help me with tis problem

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21300665/database-
testing...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21300665/database-testing-in-
php-using-phpunit-simpletest-on-api-haveing-stored-procedure)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21278242/phpunit-
stored-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21278242/phpunit-stored-
procedure-database-testing)
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21230707/testing-
stored-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21230707/testing-stored-
procedure-which-is-call-within-an-api-in-php-using-either-phpunit)

[https://github.com/phpmasterdotcom/BulletproofingDatabaseInt...](https://github.com/phpmasterdotcom/BulletproofingDatabaseInteractions/issues/2)

[https://github.com/sebastianbergmann/dbunit/issues/116](https://github.com/sebastianbergmann/dbunit/issues/116)

[http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=2014012222184...](http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140122221841AAnban7)

